# Starved...then tossed in the garbage..



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I have no words...

warning...graphic


Dog Starved - Thrown Away As Garbage -


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Good God. I have no words other than, I am in tears reading this. I hope they find the ******* that did this.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I am speechless maybe for the first time in my life- I can't even believe Patrick is alive though I can't even imagine the damage his poor organs and brain have suffered. I can't even fathom why anyone would ever do that to an animal? It just makes no sense to me at all how a dog could be starved that severely by any HUMAN. I hope whoever has done this finds themselves in need one day and gets thrown away as trash as he or she has done here


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

People suck. I hope he makes a full recovery and finds a loving forever home. And I just want to say there are some pretty horrific other stories on that site as well. It really makes me hate people sometimes.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Look at the fear in his eyes. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## koda girl (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow I have never seen anything like that. That poor little dog. Some people are very very sick that could watch a dog starve to death like this. How so very sad.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I can't believe there are some people out in the world that could do that to a dog. What kind of person could do that? I just don't understand how some people can be so heartless. 
I hope Patrick fully recovers and is able to find a loving home. He certainly deserves that after all he has been through.


----------



## AvaLaRue (Apr 4, 2010)

i have no words...just tears.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh my god. I can't believe he survived that... I hope they figure out who did this to him.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

Poor baby I want to adopt him so I can give him the nickname lucky and let him play in my yard


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Poor thing!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh why did I look  Poor baby, at least he knows love now even if he does not make it. I hope who ever did this suffers more than this poor dog. How do people do this and what about family and friends that come to visit? I would like to think the dog was hidden away so know one knew and not just that know one saw fit to turn this arse in!!!! :angryfire:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Pathetic and saddening.....everyday, I find something worse about people.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

story can be followed on their facebook page

Associated Humane Popcorn Park Shelter | Facebook


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> People suck. I hope he makes a full recovery and finds a loving forever home. And I just want to say there are some pretty horrific other stories on that site as well. It really makes me hate people sometimes.


Im with you completely. My husband and i have the handul of friends we have, but outstretching that it seems as if humanity has taken a turn for the worse...


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

His owner should be executed through starving.. and I'm not even joking


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

speechless...


----------



## TriadGSD (Feb 19, 2011)

the dog would of been better if he was taken to a shelter and put to death instead of suffering like he did. im glad he has a second chance now


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I cried reading that article. I cannot fathom how anyone could treat a dog like that.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

All I can say is this dog must have some great purpose left in life. It's a miracle he survived!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Crying here.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Patrick's own fb page

The Patrick Miracle | Facebook


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

He's sitting up!!!!
Fan photos from The Patrick Miracle | Facebook


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Heartbreaking...   

Sitting here at work and I'm crying. 

People never cease to amaze me as to the cruelty they can inflict on a poor animal.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Way to go Patrick, it was nice to see him sitting up.


----------



## will_and_jamie (Jul 8, 2006)

Wow! That boy is strong-willed! I'm so glad he was rescued and is pulling through it seems. I don't want to believe that someone did that to him.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm balling my eyes out after reading that.
And I admit that I grew up on John Wayne movies and saw stuff over 25 years in law enforcement that I will NEVER forget. This just kills me. 

@Patrick.....fight hard and have a good long life. MANY MANY years from now, when you do cross The Bridge, you'll get a chance to meet with the thing that did this to you and you'll have a chance to get some back.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Update on Patrick - Thrown Away as Garbage -

Here is his update for today. I put the link in my favorites so I can continue watching this poor poor baby get nursed back to health

This makes me sick. I'm am shocked that this boy was able to stay alive. There is a reason he is alive today. I would love to get my hands on the people that did this...seriously makes me ill.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

First of all, I am very happy this dog seems to be recovering, and has a new lease on life. 

But if someone took this dog three months ago to the shelter and turned him in, perfectly healthy, he probably would not have lived through the day. 

Because he is seriously in pain, suffering, they are spending a lot of money to keep him alive, causing him more suffering. And possibly, this dog will have chronic problems due to having been emaciated and nearly starving to death. 

Sometimes I wonder if it would be better to humanely euthanize a dog that comes in in such a wretched condition, and use the money to let the healthy animals have a better shot at getting a new home. 

I hope they find the scum that did this and find a number of charges to convict him on. Someone ought to go to prison.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

selzer said:


> Sometimes I wonder if it would be better to humanely euthanize a dog that comes in in such a wretched condition, and use the money to let the healthy animals have a better shot at getting a new home.


I wonder the same thing... I really have a problem when rescues do very dramatic things such as putting a prosthetic leg on a rescue horse... These drastic measures are fine and great when its your own pet that you have an emotional attachment to... But in the rescue world I think those funds would be better used saving 3, 6, 9 times as many lives than all concentrated on one... 

But on the other hand... Stories like these draw lots of attention, maybe it brings in funds? Bring in additional adopters?


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I always hope that of the dozens if not hundreds of people that are going to be standing in line to adopt him, many of those people will realize that there are many, many of other dogs sitting on death row that desperately need homes too. Only one family will get to take Patrick home so hopefully at least a few of those that don't get to adopt him will give a loving home to an equally deserving dog that doesn't have the media focused on them.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Outside!

Message


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*The Starfish Story
Original Story by: Loren Eisley*


_One day a man was walking along the beach when he noticed 
a boy picking something up and gently throwing it into the ocean. _
_Approaching the boy, he asked, “What are you doing?”_
_The youth replied, “Throwing starfish back into the ocean. 
The surf is up and the tide is going out. If I don’t throw them back, they’ll die.”_
*“Son,” the man said, “don’t you realize there are miles and miles of beach and hundreds of starfish? 
You can’t make a difference!” *
*After listening politely, the boy bent down, picked up another starfish, 
and threw it back into the surf. Then, smiling at the man, he said…”
I made a difference for that one.”
*​


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

I am very aware you're making a difference for each one... If I wasn't, I couldn't continue fostering and volunteering. Its just too depressing. But the thing is, even though you're making a difference for that one to actually work towards solving the problem you still need to consider the majority. And I'd much rather my funds be spent saving 2, 4, or 6 lives than just one. And its a very valid point that this dog may end up suffering for the rest of his life from this extreme condition. When my cat Piper dropped dead at 6.5 years old, the only thing we could come up with was when she got sick and lost most of her body weight it caused heart muscle damage that just finally took her life. 

Its like when people talk about dogs in petstores. Don't buy the dog from the petstore, you may be saving that life but you're just dooming more.

I'm not trying to attack the rescue for their choice. As I said this sort of thing may actually be more beneficial to the majority of animals if its bringing in additional funds and adopters. I argue both sides in my head, and I don't know what the answer is. But from the majority of the rescues I've seen that spend enormous amounts of money to save a specific animal, it hasn't been beneficial for the majority and that bothers me. I've spent time in horse rescue, hence my earlier example. And to put a prosthetic leg on a horse so it can be adopted out is just ridiculous. The animal is no longer functional, and would have to find a pasture home and is much more likely to end up back at a rescue or feedlot. I would find the more humane option to put the animal down.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm with you Lin. I see both sides. I would love for this poor boy to learn that not all people are evil and feel love before he passes on. But, I don't want him to suffer anymore than he already has. The money being donated for the dog will probably be more than is needed for his care. And the publicity alone should bring some adopters. I just don't know. I go back in forth in my head as well


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Pattycakes said:


> Heartbreaking...
> 
> Sitting here at work and I'm crying.
> 
> People never cease to amaze me as to the cruelty they can inflict on a poor animal.


sitting here crying too...but after watching the video...my feelings are that people never cease to amaze me as to how compassionate they can be to a poor animal


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

There are no words for what that poor poor puppy went through. I would really like to give that owner a slow and painful beating.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

*A recent update - 3/24/11*

From Patrick's FB page

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#

*The Patrick Miracle*

*Today Patrick scampered around the ICU looking for food, of course. He has not yet gained weight, though. We are gradually feeding him a little more each day; he is ravenous. We have to be very careful in how we feed him since there is a syndrome by which people and animals will die due to a metabolic imbalance if they are fed too much too soon after being starved for so long. We hope if he continues to get stronger *



*:happyboogie::happyboogie:*


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Go Patrick!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wonderful news!!!!

(ty for update!)


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He is too cute, looks like ET...
It is amazing how he is recovering, hard to believe, after the first pictures.

Go Patrick, you deserve it!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

*Patricks abuser caught*

Saw this, not at all happy with the possible outcome. 6 months or $1000? 
I hope the witch burns in you know where!

Owner of garbage chute dog charged


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a light punishment for sure, but you see the punishment humans get when they abuse one another....no better


----------



## Coastie01 (Mar 17, 2011)

Should have charged her with that state equivilent of felony animal abuse. That would carry a higher penalty. The sad thing is that she wil probably get a plea bargin and just do probation.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Dog found in trash bag and near death is making a recovery - Video | NJ.com


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I really hope he continues on his road to recovery and has no lasting problems. What a sweet boy.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I wish all the best for Patrick. Sometimes I hate humans.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/patrick-starved-dog-thrown-down-garbage-chute/ Here is the petioion to change the animal abuse laws who knows if it will do anything, but lets sign it!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So happy to see he is recovering. What an amazing story of survival.


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Charges updated: I hope she gets the 18 months in jail not the $3,000!! It still deserves to be higher!!! New Jersey Woman Charged With Torture in Case of Brutalized Pit Bull Puppy - FoxNews.com


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Good!!!!! I hope so too!!!

she's on fb...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes she is on face book but they are pleading with people not to make any kind of comment on her page as it might jepordise the case against her.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Gee, I realize this is not real nice, but from looking at the photo of her face, doesn't look as if she misses many meals.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I am so glad this dog was found and is recovering. He has such a wonderful face and bright spirit. I'm sure that once he's cleared health-wise people will be lining up to adopt him. 

I would guess that this woman is either mentally ill or has a very low IQ. Harassing her on FB is certainly not going to help the situation. 

Your time would be better spent helping out other dogs in need...there are so many other dogs out there who need advocates.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Frankly the woman is not worth my time!

It is looking like Patrick is becoming the world wide mascot for animal abuse. It is sad that it takes this to make people wake up.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

no no no...I wasn't asking / advocating anyone to say anything to her...and quite frankly you can't as her fb is locked. It was a subtle way of saying...check her out...she had a "business"...had money to get her hair/nails done...yet...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Reading the Patrick page today...with it's nearly 50,000 fans...I see so many other stories that are similar. Praying that through Patrick's story...there is a new awareness and stronger laws.


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

that just made me cry ..how did he manage to stay alive looking like a skeleton??!! geez if people dont want the dog go the right way about it! the person needs to die a slow painful death..


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

She just posted bail this weekend GRRRR


----------



## MarleyGSD (Sep 29, 2010)

So soo very sad.....What a miracle Patrick survived, just goes to show you he was meant to live as well as meant to make some family happier than they ever thought they could be
Everytime i see another article with Kisha's photo it enrages me!! I live in NJ and OMG i am soo tempted to drive to newark and raise h***!!!!!!! I pray for all the abused animals out there....

Sending thoughts and prayers to the 'lil guy!:wub:


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

obstruction was removed from Patrick's stomach and it was...ewww...HAIR! 


Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

I just saw this and all I can say is what an amazing spirit Patrick has. To come back from such a trauma. I am glad he is on his way to recovery.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Does anyone who has been following this on Associated Humane Society's website know what is going on?? They apparently were getting a lot of flack for copyrighting Patrick's pictures. It actually seemed pretty petty to me too, as I assumed they were doing it so other rescues couldn't benefit at all from Patrick's plight. However, what they have posted the last couple of days makes it sound like some sort of custody battle over Patrick. I don't understand what is going on, so I may be reading the comments wrong. Sounds like a lot of politicking at any rate.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nothing like a starved, beaten, abused, 90% dead dog to make people open their purses. That is why they do not simply euthanize a dog that far gone. As sick as it is, Patrick is a money maker for the humane society. 

Look, look we saved this poor starving dog. While they KILL thousands maybe hundreds of thousands of perfectly healthy dog. A healthy dog does not evoke enough emotion to loosen the purse strings.


----------



## BGSD (Mar 24, 2011)

The cruelty that some people are capable of toward animals and other human beings really makes me wonder how we've survived this long as a species.

Here's the picture gallery showing his progress:

Patrick's Picture Gallery - Dog was Treated as Garbage


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I know that one of his care givers has requested to adopt him. There is a petition out there asking that they allow her (name unknown but you see her in many of his pictures) to adopt him. I hope they do, she seems to love him dearly and he has grown so attached to her. It would seem cruel now to break him away from her, but JMO.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I couldn't help thinking that if someone he has grown attached to wants to adopt him, why wouldn't they just let them? If it was any other of their dogs, I bet they would, happily. But I suppose poor Patrick is a gold mine. I think this may be the last time I send a gift unless it is a rescue I would normally give to anyway. Perhaps too much money isn't such a good thing.


----------

